# Q: Is pepper-spray legal in the UK?



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

A certain UK-trainer who posts on another forum said that pepper-spray is lumped in with all other 
"weapons" under the 1968 Firearms Act... & so, illegal.

Oddly, this was after he suggested making one's own homemade pepper-spray & putting it into a pump-spray 
bottle, which would be pathetic in an emergency, & besides, if it's *illegal*, both homemade & commercial 
versions are equally banned. Right? 

Is pepper-spray banned in the UK?

If so, is there such a thing as a permit to carry it, perhaps for posties, etc?

thanks for any information.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not as far as I know. He's right about the law side of things.... even an ordinary piece of cutlery such as a fork could be construed to be a weapon if there was proof if was intended to be used as one.

It depends on the risk of prosecution IF you were attacked and happened to have a fork in your handbag, or a small pot of culinary powdered pepper, for instance. Unlikely to completely get away with it, but if you could argue it stopped a rapist for instance, you might be partly forgiven. After all, why would you have a fork or a pepper pot in your bag if you were going out to a nightclub at 1am?

Can of hairspray yes.... and if you happen to be a smoker, a lot can be done with that and a cigarette lighter, if you know how. And if you happened to be in your car, a can of WD40 and a usual cigarette lighter can do the same, many car owners have those readily available. :closedeyes:

And yes, pepper spray is banned, so is mace, and the like. They have only one use, and that is as a weapon - whether for self defence or attack, it's the same.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> A certain UK-trainer who posts on another forum said that pepper-spray is lumped in with all other
> "weapons" under the 1968 Firearms Act... & so, illegal.
> 
> Oddly, this was after he suggested making one's own homemade pepper-spray & putting it into a pump-spray
> ...


Must admit I thought it was illegal Terry, on checking I found this.

British law

British law has always been very strict about who can own or move firearms, ammunition and explosives, but this is even more evident now with the continual threat of terrorism. All firearms and explosives must be licensed and there is a total ban on offensive weapons such as flick and gravity knives.

It is also against the law to import:
 high voltage electric stun guns
*pepper sprays, CS gas canisters and other self defence sprays*
 Martial Arts weapons such as death stars and swordsticks
 knives that are disguised as everyday objects but have a concealed blade or a sharp point

People are not allowed to bring component parts of guns into the country, unless they have a licence for the firearm for which the parts are intended.

All firearms must have a police shotgun licence or Firearm Certificate as individual gun parts can be put to several uses. Other than legitimate repairs, they can also be used to reactivate guns that have previously been modified to stop them from firing.

HM Revenue & Customs: Stopping imports of illegal weapons


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

So even posties or UPS or meter-readers cannot carry pepper-spray?
Then i wonder why he suggested making one's own & filling a spray-bottle?! :blink:

Anyway, thanks, hun.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Found this too:-

What counts as a firearm

Firearms are lethal barrelled weapons but also include other weapons listed below. The import of firearms into the UK is controlled and illegal imports will be seized by UKBA officers. These include:
rifles
shotguns
handguns
automatic and semi-automatic firearms
*CS gas canisters, pepper sprays and other self-defence sprays*
high-voltage electric stun guns
high-powered air rifles and pistols

https://www.gov.uk/import-controls-on-offensive-weapons


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> So even posties or UPS or meter-readers cannot carry pepper-spray?


Things may change. At the moment, dog attacks on private property are not covered under law (except in Scotland). So, bringing a potential "offensive weapon" onto private property with intent to use it, very likely contravenes all sorts of civil liberties.

Once the law extends to private property, it's likely legitimate delivery persons etc may be permitted to carry something (but don't quote me on that!). It won't be pepper spray or WD40 and a lighter...lol.... more likely to be something similar to BiteBack spray or compressed air.

BiteBack hss been mentioned on here before, I don't have a link to hand but it's some kind of spray including strong essential oils, as far as I know.

Once the law changes to include dog attacks on private property, then it will be legal for certain officials to protect themselves.

Quick add.... there was an incident a year ago or so, when an electricity meter reader sprayed something through the letterbox of a home he was visiting to read the meter, which incapacitated the dogs and caused them some physical distress.... big outcry as technically not legal, and a lot of dog owners with that company switched to another, for understandable reasons.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> So even posties or UPS or meter-readers cannot carry pepper-spray?
> Then i wonder why he suggested making one's own & filling a spray-bottle?! :blink:
> 
> Anyway, thanks, hun.


There is this I come across awhile ago Terry

Bite Back


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There seems to be other Legal UK defence sprays.

Farbgel - The UKs Best Selling 100% legal defence spray


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

EDF energy company... I believe it was them who used the spray ...

From their website:
_From time to time, you may receive a visit from one of our operational field team. If you have a dog, you should be aware that our field based staff now carry dog repellent spray. This is following an increase in aggressive behaviour by dogs towards EDF Energy staff. Rest assured this is a 'last resort' policy. But however friendly your dog, we suggest you keep it in another room whenever a member of our staff comes round._

Oh yes... the company which has a DOG in its latest TV commercial! 
http://www.tvadmusic.co.uk/2013/04/edf-energy-together-we-are-beautiful/


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is this I come across awhile ago Terry
> 
> Bite Back


Thanks, S-D! 
i just went over the entire website, & darn it, they don't have an *ingredients* list, 
just vague references to "found in food", "safe", "natural", etc.

A photo of some mint is hardly an ingredients list.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> *Things may change. At the moment, dog attacks on private property are not covered under law* (except in Scotland). So, bringing a potential "offensive weapon" onto private property with intent to use it, very likely contravenes all sorts of civil liberties.
> 
> Once the law extends to private property, it's likely legitimate delivery persons etc may be permitted to carry something (but don't quote me on that!). It won't be pepper spray or WD40 and a lighter...lol.... more likely to be something similar to BiteBack spray or compressed air.
> 
> ...


There is actually a law that does cover dog attacks on private property its over a 100 years old but still can be called in to play.

Dogs Act 1871
Although over 100 years old now this Act is possibly the most effective piece of dog control
legislation available to enforcers. Civil proceedings are brought at a Magistrates Court and this
can be done by the police, local authorities, or individual members of the public.
This legislation should always be taken into consideration when enforcers are investigating any
incidents relating to dogs or when concerns are raised over an allegation of irresponsible dog
ownership. Furthermore, it can be particularly effective when dealing with attacks on other
domestic pets or livestock.
Section 2
Section 2 requires that the owner is brought before a Magistrates court on a complaint and if the
Magistrate is satisfied that the complaint is justified they can make any order they feel appropriate
to require the owner to ensure that the dog is kept under proper control or in extreme cases
destroyed. Importantly this is regardless of whether the dog is in a private or public place. Note
proceedings must be commenced by way of a complaint.

Dogs Act 1871
The strength of this piece of legislation is that, because it provides a civil remedy to which the civil
standard of proof applies, proceedings can be taken even when a criminal offence has not been
committed. Thus it provides a remedy in a wide range of circumstances for dangerous dogs. A
*particular advantage of the Act is that it applies everywhere, even in and around a private
dwelling, which is why it is especially appropriate for action on behalf of people like postmen and
women who are regularly at risk from dogs in front gardens.*
Offences
 Section 2 provides for any Magistrates court to hear a complaint that a dog is dangerous13 and
not kept under proper control14.
Enforcement provisions
 A complaint must be made to the Magistrates court15.
Further consideration
 If the Magistrate is satisfied that the dog is dangerous, he or she may order that the dog be
kept under proper control by the owner or destroyed.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/69263/dogs-guide-enforcers.pdf


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Mint... lol... it'll be citronella at the very least and who knows what else.
Pepper is a "natural ingredient".... I wonder why they won't give away the formula... lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sleddoghotel, on tablet so can't trim your quote but yes the 1871 exists, it's civil not criminal so depends on a party bringing an individual case, very expensive hence why it's rarely used, and hasn't done a thing to protect the posties who have had to endure a lot of attacks.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Mint... lol... it'll be citronella at the very least and who knows what else.


cynic. :lol:


MerlinsMum said:


> Pepper is a "natural ingredient" - I wonder why they won't give away the formula. :lol:


they claim that pepper-spray has caused heart attacks in dogs; that seems very unlikely, but i'm thinking 
that as a result, capsaicin won't be used as an ingredient.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> cynic. :lol:
> 
> they claim that pepper-spray has caused heart attacks in dogs; that seems very unlikely, but i'm thinking
> that as a result, capsaicin won't be used as an ingredient.


 hahaha wanna bet?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Thanks, S-D!
> i just went over the entire website, & darn it, they don't have an *ingredients* list,
> just vague references to "found in food", "safe", "natural", etc.
> 
> A photo of some mint is hardly an ingredients list.


Even on the video demonstration, all that's mentioned is a blend of natural oils, Natural oils in a specific mix and 100% Natural products.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Even on the video demonstration, all that's mentioned is a blend of natural oils, Natural oils in a specific mix and 100% Natural products.


There's a herbalist near me that sells natural concentrated black pepper essential oil, as well as many others... just cos it's natural, don't mean it's harmless. What would you offer me if I agreed to have *diluted* black pepper oil sprayed in my face? 
Just saying.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sleddoghotel, on tablet so can't trim your quote but yes the 1871 exists, it's civil not criminal so depends on a party bringing an individual case, very expensive hence why it's rarely used, and hasn't done a thing to protect the posties who have had to endure a lot of attacks.


Strange that its not used as often as it could be isn't it? Considering the quote is from defras Dangerous dog Law guidance to enforcers. They actually open with.

Dogs Act 1871
Although over 100 years old now *this Act is possibly the most effective piece of dog control
legislation available to enforcers.*

Although by way of complaint

Civil proceedings are brought at a Magistrates Court and this
*can be done by the police, local authorities, or individual members of the public.*

If it can be done by Police, Local authorities or individual members of the public, then I wonder why its not used more. Especially as it covers in and around private property and could be used in the case of posties, and metre readers etc.

Unless as you say its all down to expense and amount of work to bring it about.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Strange that its not used as often as it could be isn't it? Considering the quote is from DEFRA's DDA
> guidance to enforcers.
> [SNIP]
> 
> ...


that is odd. :huh: I thought it was for private citizens only; if the local police can use it, why wouldn't they?

stranger & stranger.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> There's a herbalist near me that sells natural concentrated black pepper essential oil, as well as many others... just cos it's natural, don't mean it's harmless. What would you offer me if I agreed to have *diluted* black pepper oil sprayed in my face?
> Just saying.


What I meant was they don't tell you whats actually in it all it says is "a blend of natural oils" , "Natural oils in a specific mix" and "100% natural"
not exactly what it is.

Without knowing what it is no one can dispute or confirm either way, that's what I was reffering too, agreeing with terry there is nothing at all to tell you what the ingrediants actually are.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> that is odd. :huh: I thought it was for private citizens only; if the local police can use it, why wouldn't they?
> 
> stranger & stranger.


Well I thought it was especially as its on defras guide to enforcers on dangerous dog laws and they say its the most effective piece of legislation.
But Merlins mum seems to think otherwise so would assume she has done research to check it out?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Did find this that's quite interesting.

Dangerous Dogs, One Inner Temple Lane, London, Barristers? Chambers specialising in criminal and employment law

http://www.met.police.uk/foi/pdfs/disclosure_2011/july/2011060001126.pdf


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> A certain UK-trainer who posts on another forum said that pepper-spray is lumped in with all other
> "weapons" under the 1968 Firearms Act... & so, illegal.


There are a few different type sprays on sale in at least some countries in mainland europe, not just pepper. As far as I know they are all illegal here, they certainly *'were'* illegal around 20 years ago & I never heard of any repeal of the law.

I suppose the biggest clue is the complete abscence of them for sale in any UK shop I have seen in UK, including firearms shops, such sprays are for sale in France. If something is proffitable & has a market it would be on sale in some shops, but never seen those & think there would be a market for them.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Bite-Back & Farbgel are both UK-legal.

Dog-deterrent 
Bite Back

self-defense
Farbgel  The UKs Best Selling 100% legal defence spray


----------

